# weber one touch grill??



## easyrub (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I use a weber one touch silver charcoal grill to smoke effectively--especially over long hours such as when cooking a brissket?
If so where can I mount my maverick thermometer?

Thanking you in advance
chuck


----------



## flagriller (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes you can. You will use indirect cooking. Move the coals to one side with a foil tray under the other, you will cook over the side with the tray on the bottom. The coals on the other side will produce the heat. Put hot liquid in the tray, occasionally put chips on the coals or lay some chunks along the side of the grill barely toushing the coals.  Use lump charcoal, therefore you can put unlit lump on the hot caols to keep it going. *Do not use briquetts for this method!*
Put the thermometer on a small tray or on top of a cooler.

Hope this helps


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 20, 2007)

IMO, that would be very hard to do, i have been very successful doing ribs on a weber but brisket n pork butts need a much lower temp.The best i can get is about 275 for any length of time. Even if you put your coals on 1 side, the heat is a little to direct to do the bigger cut's of meat.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 20, 2007)

Chuck:

I think it would be tough on a grill. I have a gas weber and even with just 1 of the 7 burners on it's hard to keep the temp below 300 degrees.


----------

